# Kommentare zu: Pressemeldung: Rekordleng in Norwegen gefangen



## Thomas9904 (3. April 2006)

Hier die Infos, und ab hier könnt Ihr kommentieren und diskutieren>>>>


> Pressemeldung:
> *Rekordleng gefangen*
> Soeben kam von Andrees Angelreisen die Meldung über den Fang eines Rekordlengs:
> 
> ...


----------



## Debilofant (3. April 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Pressemeldung: Rekordleng in Norwegen gefangen*

#t #r 

Man, einfach IRRE GIGANTISCH diese beiden Lengs!!!!!!!! 

Petri Heil und herzlichen Glückwunsch den beiden erfolgreichen Anglern!!! Bin gespannt, ob es was mit der offiziellen Anmeldung für die Rekordlisten wird.

Mich würde mal die Fangtiefe interessieren und vermute insoweit mal, dass die Burschen, wie die Fischproportionen und Fangstrecken nahe legen, deutlich unterhalb der 200m-Marke auf einem Versammlungsplatz gebissen haben, vielleicht sogar was um die 300m?  Vielleicht gibt es die Aufklärung darüber ja in dem angekündigten Magazinbeitrag - freu mich schon ganz dolle drauf!

Tschau Debilofant #h


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. April 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Pressemeldung: Rekordleng in Norwegen gefangen*



> Vielleicht gibt es die Aufklärung darüber ja in dem angekündigten Magazinbeitrag - freu mich schon ganz dolle drauf!


Zumindest teilweise)


----------



## noose (3. April 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Pressemeldung: Rekordleng in Norwegen gefangen*

Haus Hassel??

:q:q
Ist ja Fett bin Ende April genau gegenüber, mal sehn ob Uwe von Andrees mir maln Tip gibt.

Kanns mir aber schon denken wo...hehe

Petri zum Fang#h


----------



## Ossipeter (3. April 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Pressemeldung: Rekordleng in Norwegen gefangen*

Glückwunsch an die Fänger! Da zittern einem ja die Knie bei der Vorstellung wie sowas gedrillt wird.


----------



## wodibo (3. April 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Pressemeldung: Rekordleng in Norwegen gefangen*

Wat für Monster sind das denn!!!!
Einmal aber wirklich nur einmal  möcht ich so nen Burschen hochpumpen. Sonst artet das doch in Arbeit aus |rolleyes 
Bin gespannt ob Enni sich das gefallen läßt.


----------



## Kunze (3. April 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Pressemeldung: Rekordleng in Norwegen gefangen*

Hallo!

Faszinierende Nachricht...

Meinen Glückwunsch an beide Angler. :m #h


----------



## uer (3. April 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Pressemeldung: Rekordleng in Norwegen gefangen*

also wat soll man dazu sagen - außer meinen |schild-g 

und echt gigantisch, 

#h - :s


----------



## Franz_16 (3. April 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Pressemeldung: Rekordleng in Norwegen gefangen*

Das sind natürlich schon absolute Hammerfische!!! Bin sehr auf den Bericht gespannt.


----------



## ThomasL (3. April 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Pressemeldung: Rekordleng in Norwegen gefangen*

herzlichen Glückwunsch den Fängern:m


----------



## snofla (3. April 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Pressemeldung: Rekordleng in Norwegen gefangen*

na super,jetzt ist die messlatte ja noch höher 


dickes petri an die fänger tolle fische#6 #6 #6


----------



## Enni (3. April 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Pressemeldung: Rekordleng in Norwegen gefangen*

..... einfach nur geil .... hab mir den Fisch heute schon x-mal auf der Webseite von Andree`s angeschaut .... Glückwunsch an den Fänger .... hoffentlich melden die den an ......


----------



## sundeule (3. April 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Pressemeldung: Rekordleng in Norwegen gefangen*

Wahnsinn! Herzliche Glückwünschlinge!!


Und so ein fernweh


----------



## Albatros (3. April 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Pressemeldung: Rekordleng in Norwegen gefangen*

wow, was für Fische. Meinen Glückwunsch den Fängern #6


----------



## snofla (3. April 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Pressemeldung: Rekordleng in Norwegen gefangen*

habs mir mal durchgelesen bei andree

ein schauer lief mir übern pelz,einen dicken habense noch verloren und der 38kg fisch wurde mit ner 18er gestippt

einfach wahnsinn#6


----------



## Niederbayer (4. April 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Pressemeldung: Rekordleng in Norwegen gefangen*

Herzlichen Glückwunsch den beiden Fängern.

Was den Bericht angeht schließe ich mich Franz an.


----------



## Karstein (4. April 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Pressemeldung: Rekordleng in Norwegen gefangen*

Sauberst! Dickstes Petri Heil an die Zwei! #6 #6 #6


----------



## Jirko (4. April 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Pressemeldung: Rekordleng in Norwegen gefangen*

da fällt einem ja die kauplatte auf die kniescheibe... holymoly und nen digges petri an den glücklichen fänger #6


----------



## Debilofant (4. April 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Pressemeldung: Rekordleng in Norwegen gefangen*



			
				snofla schrieb:
			
		

> einen dicken habense noch verloren


 
|kopfkrat..., also ich hab´ mir gerade, nachdem ich mir gestern erstmal ausgiebig die Hammerbilder "gegeben" hatte, auch mal die Fangschilderungen durchgelesen, aber wie es sich für ein anständiges "Märchen" gehört, gab es doch ein happy end in Gestalt des gewichtigen 38kg-Luftballons, den sie dann noch eingesammelt bekommen haben (glaube ich zumindest so herausgelesen zu haben) ...klappt aber auch nicht immer diese "Einsammeltaktik"

Tschau Debilofant #h


----------



## Tom B (4. April 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Pressemeldung: Rekordleng in Norwegen gefangen*

*Wahnsinn,endlich ist der Rekord gefallen wurd aber auch Zeit.....
Dickes Petri an die beiden Fänger und natürlich an den Guide der das ermöglicht hat.|laola: *

eigentlich wollt ich das vor 2 Wochen ja schon schaffen,aber da hatten sie die Kauplatten ja noch voll dicht #q :c 

Gruß Thomas

PS: Jirko next Year sind wir dran


----------



## snofla (4. April 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Pressemeldung: Rekordleng in Norwegen gefangen*



			
				Debilofant schrieb:
			
		

> |kopfkrat..., also ich hab´ mir gerade, nachdem ich mir gestern erstmal ausgiebig die Hammerbilder "gegeben" hatte, auch mal die Fangschilderungen durchgelesen, aber wie es sich für ein anständiges "Märchen" gehört, gab es doch ein happy end in Gestalt des gewichtigen 38kg-Luftballons, den sie dann noch eingesammelt bekommen haben (glaube ich zumindest so herausgelesen zu haben) ...klappt aber auch nicht immer diese "Einsammeltaktik"
> 
> Tschau Debilofant #h



hi Debilofant

sicher gabs ne happy-end,aber die zwei werden nacher drüber nachgedacht haben das sie noch son mordstier verloren haben und das dieses baby leider gottes verrecken wird

man ärgert sich tierisch darüber ging uns 2003 mit den fünf burschen genauso,haben auch zwei burschen kurz vorm ende verloren und das wurmt ungemein weil diese absolut keine chance haben zu überleben


----------



## Debilofant (4. April 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Pressemeldung: Rekordleng in Norwegen gefangen*

@ snofla: Es stimmt natürlich grundsätzlich schon, dass relativ nahe unter der Wasseroberfläche ausgestiegene Fische, die nicht mehr weiter bis zur Oberfläche auftreiben, für wahr keine schöne Sache sind, die sich leider nicht mit gänzlicher Gewissheit verhindern lässt. Aber wenn ich nicht völlig auf dem Schlauch stehe und wir die gleiche Story gelesen haben, ist doch dieses Mal der erwähnte Aussteiger doch noch _im Boot und auf den Fotos gelandet_, oder ;+. Was mit dem zweiten scheinbar parallel gedrillten Fisch los war, steht jedenfalls nicht mehr mit dabei, was aber genauso gut seinen Grund darin haben kann, dass dessen Landung nur nicht mehr gesondert erwähnt wurde, weil seine Größe - in Relation zu den beiden Ausnahmefischen - nicht mehr für "erwähnenswert" erachtet wurde - auf dem Streckenfoto sind ja auch "normale" Lengs mit drauf. Wie gesagt, für mich liest es sich jedenfalls so, dass alle gehakten Fische letztlich auch auf den Bootsplanken gelandet sind, wenngleich mit der kleinen wohl nur knapp am Herzstillstand vorbeischrammenden Zwischeneinlage des bangen Absuchens der Wasseroberfläche, was durchzumachen man wirklich niemandem wünscht...

Tschau Debilofant #h


----------



## Jirko (4. April 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Pressemeldung: Rekordleng in Norwegen gefangen*

nabend raik #h

der aussteiger war wohl einer kurz unter der oberfläche, so würd ich dat auch aus dem bericht herauslesen, da thomas ja als fänger dieser bombe erwähnt wird... ergo wird der leng von michael einer aus dieser "strecke" sein #h


----------



## Debilofant (4. April 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Pressemeldung: Rekordleng in Norwegen gefangen*

@ Jirko: Wird wohl Zeit, dat der ausführliche Magzinbericht kommt und uns allen hoffentlich auch insoweit Kloarheit bringt  

Tschau Debilofant #h


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 828 (4. April 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Pressemeldung: Rekordleng in Norwegen gefangen*

Hut ab!! #6 #6 

Glückwunsch den beiden Glückspilzen zu diesen wirklich Super Fängen.:m #6


----------



## Luzifer (4. April 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Pressemeldung: Rekordleng in Norwegen gefangen*

schade das ich nicht der Angler war  aber was sollst kann nur ein prächtiges Petri Heil sagen (ich könnst denen ja ) ein Glückwunsch an die Lengfänger   #6  #6   #6


----------



## FishHunterBLN (4. April 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Pressemeldung: Rekordleng in Norwegen gefangen*

|schild-g Das Lesen, die Fotos inhalieren und den Sabber aus den Mundwinkeln mit 'ner dicken Rolle Küchenkrepp wegwischen, war eins.


----------



## Hechthunter21 (4. April 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Pressemeldung: Rekordleng in Norwegen gefangen*

Für 
wahr Echte Ausnahmefische & dann im Doppelpack...#6Dickes Petri den Fängern|rolleyes


----------



## Sonntagsangler (5. April 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Pressemeldung: Rekordleng in Norwegen gefangen*

Herzlichen Glückwunsch den Fängern.
Wahnsinn !

Gruß Sonntagsangler


----------



## Enni (7. April 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Pressemeldung: Rekordleng in Norwegen gefangen*

... uebrigens, wen es interessiert: in den letzten 5 Tagen wurde nochmals 8! Leng ueber 30 kg rund um die Insel gefangen  ..... u.a. auch wieder ein 36er beim "Iron-Man" vom Chef (Kai) persoenlich ;-) 

..... unser derzeitiges "Light-Tackle-Festival" mutiert gerade zum "Heavy-Tackle-Festival" ..  ....


----------



## wodibo (7. April 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Pressemeldung: Rekordleng in Norwegen gefangen*

Sach mal Enni, wat raucht Ihr denn da Oben???? :q


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. April 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Pressemeldung: Rekordleng in Norwegen gefangen*

Schick doch davon mal einen Bericht und/oder Fotos fürs Magazin (www.Anglerpraxis.de) an:
Magazin@Anglerboard.de


----------



## Enni (7. April 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Pressemeldung: Rekordleng in Norwegen gefangen*

@ Thomas: lass ma lieber .... gibt schon wieder anfangende Disskussionen bzgl. Laichfisch usw. ..... man muss es ja nicht herausfordern ;-) ..... und die Story von Andree`s ist doch erstmal reichlich ......

PS: von denen ueber 30 sind 4 ueber 70 Pfund ..... wat `ne Saison ....


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. April 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Pressemeldung: Rekordleng in Norwegen gefangen*

@ Enni:
Bescheid, kann ich verstehen ))
Auch wenn ich es immer lieber habe von mehreren Quellen über ein solches Ereignis berichtet zu bekommen.


----------



## Heuxs (10. April 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Pressemeldung: Rekordleng in Norwegen gefangen*

Wenn man so einen außergewöhlichen Fisch hat,wo meldet man den an??

 Heuxs


----------



## netzeflicker (10. April 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Pressemeldung: Rekordleng in Norwegen gefangen*

Herzlichen Glückwunsch
Und ich möchte nur einen Zander fangen.
Man glaubt es kaum was sich so alles mit eine Angel aus dem Wasser holen lässt.


----------



## snofla (10. April 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Pressemeldung: Rekordleng in Norwegen gefangen*



			
				Heuxs schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn man so einen außergewöhlichen Fisch hat,wo meldet man den an??
> 
> Heuxs




moin hexus

wenn er gemeldet wurde dann steht er nächstes jahr hier mit drin

dauert aber immer seine zeit bis er dort gelistet wird


----------



## melis (10. April 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Pressemeldung: Rekordleng in Norwegen gefangen*

Was ist den das für eine Region? Ort? Mitte/Süd/Nord Norwegen


----------



## snofla (10. April 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Pressemeldung: Rekordleng in Norwegen gefangen*

Mittelnorge

angeln vor Südhitra glaub ich#h


----------



## melis (10. April 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Pressemeldung: Rekordleng in Norwegen gefangen*



			
				snofla schrieb:
			
		

> Mittelnorge
> 
> angeln vor Südhitra glaub ich#h


 
Was Hitra da war ich vor zwei Jahren. Wo waren den die lengs?


----------



## kutterfreund-1 (15. April 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Pressemeldung: Rekordleng in Norwegen gefangen*

Tach !!!
Glückwunsch narürlich auch von mir für diese Prachtexemplare .Jetzt haben die Kollegen mich richtig heiss gemacht .Habs in der Angelwoche gelesen .
Suuuuuuper Fang !!!!!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






Na Dann mal los allee zusammen.......
Rekorde sind dazu da gebrochen zu werden...................


----------



## Bleo01 (28. April 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Pressemeldung: Rekordleng in Norwegen gefangen*

super fisch kann man nur neidisch werden. herzlichen glückwunsch. #6 

wir waren letztes jahr auch bei uwe . leider wurden wir von ihm nicht gerade zuvorkommend behandelt. #d  wir waren das erste mal in norwegen.
bei andrees angelreisen raten sie das man unbedingt an einer einweisung teilzunehmen sollte.uwe ist der mann vor ort. wir sind also zu ihm gefahren.
uwe wollte wohl aber seine ruhe haben und hat uns mehr oder weniger unter fadenscheinlichen begründungen aabgewimmelt. |motz: 
würde mich mal interessieren ob für die tour extra bezahlt wurde?

*

*


----------

